# Game #28 (12/25): Los Angeles Lakers @ Miami Heat



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="475"><tbody><tr><td class="subMatchUp" align="center">2006-07 Stats at a Glance</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td align="center" width="235"></td> <td align="center" width="5">@</td> <td align="center" width="235"></td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235">News | Players | Stats | Schedule</td> <td align="center" width="5"> </td> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235">News | Players | Stats | Schedule</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="2" class="inTxtB">Los Angeles Lakers </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Record: </td><td class="inTxt">18 - 9 (.667)</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Standings: </td><td class="inTxt">Second, Pacific</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Home: </td><td class="inTxt">13 - 4</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Road: </td><td class="inTxt">5 - 5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Streak: </td><td class="inTxt">W 2</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td align="center" width="5"> </td> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="2" class="inTxtB">Miami Heat </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Record: </td><td class="inTxt">12 - 14 (.462)</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Standings: </td><td class="inTxt">Third, Southeast</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Home: </td><td class="inTxt">7 - 7</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Road: </td><td class="inTxt">5 - 7</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Streak: </td><td class="inTxt">W 1</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="4" class="hr" align="center"> Season </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">PPG: </td><td class="inTxt">103.5</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp PPG: </td><td class="inTxt">100.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.482</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.469</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 40.3</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 39.3</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td align="center" width="5"> </td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="4" class="hr" align="center"> Season </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">PPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 94.1</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp PPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 98.8</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.445</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.449</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 42.0</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 42.0</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> Back to Top</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td nowrap="nowrap" valign="top" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="inTxtB" width="115">Player</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">G</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">PPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">RPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">APG</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Bryant, K</td> <td class="inTxt">24</td> <td class="inTxt">27.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Walton, L</td> <td class="inTxt">27</td> <td class="inTxt">12.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Parker, S</td> <td class="inTxt">27</td> <td class="inTxt">10.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Brown, K</td> <td class="inTxt">20</td> <td class="inTxt"> 8.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Bynum, A</td> <td class="inTxt">27</td> <td class="inTxt"> 7.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Radmanovic, V</td> <td class="inTxt">26</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Evans, M</td> <td class="inTxt">27</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.9</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Farmar, J</td> <td class="inTxt">25</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Cook, B</td> <td class="inTxt">19</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.7</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Turiaf, R</td> <td class="inTxt">20</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Vujacic, S</td> <td class="inTxt">21</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.7</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="5"> <table width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="ch" width="80">Head Coach: </td><td>Phil Jackson</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td align="center" width="5"> </td> <td nowrap="nowrap" valign="top" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="inTxtB" width="115">Player</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">G</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">PPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">RPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">APG</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Wade, D</td> <td class="inTxt">24</td> <td class="inTxt">28.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 8.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Haslem, U</td> <td class="inTxt">26</td> <td class="inTxt">12.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 8.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Mourning, A</td> <td class="inTxt">26</td> <td class="inTxt"> 9.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Walker, A</td> <td class="inTxt">26</td> <td class="inTxt"> 8.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.4</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Williams, J</td> <td class="inTxt">15</td> <td class="inTxt"> 7.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.7</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Kapono, J</td> <td class="inTxt">25</td> <td class="inTxt"> 7.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Posey, J</td> <td class="inTxt">21</td> <td class="inTxt"> 7.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Wright, D</td> <td class="inTxt">26</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.7</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Barron, E</td> <td class="inTxt">9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Doleac, M</td> <td class="inTxt">18</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Quinn, C</td> <td class="inTxt">11</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.2</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="5"> <table width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="ch" width="80">Head Coach: </td><td>Pat Riley</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2"> <tbody><tr> <td class="inTxtB" width="190">Tonight's Games</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="60">Time (ET)</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="90">Nat'l TV</td> <td class="inTxtB" align="center" width="100">Game Notes</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="35"> </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">L.A. Lakers @ Miami</td> <td class="inTxt">2:30 pm</td> <td class="inTxt"> ABC </td> <td class="inTxt" align="center">LAL | MIA</td> <td class="inTxt">Preview</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td><td> 
</td></tr> </tbody></table>
 Starters<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S. Parker</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Bryant</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Walton</td><td align="center" valign="top">B.Cook</td><td align="center" valign="top">K.Brown  </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *10.3* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *27.8* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *12.2* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *8.8* </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *2.5* </td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *5.2* </td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *4.8* </td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3.5* </td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6.4* </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.3* </td><td align="center" valign="top">FG% *.478* </td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.1* </td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *1* </td></tr></tbody> </table>​ 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">J.Williams </td><td align="center" valign="top">D.Wade </td><td align="center" valign="top">D.Wright </td><td align="center" valign="top">U.Haslem </td><td align="center" valign="top">A.Mourning </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *28.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *12*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *9.7*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *8* </td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *8.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *5.7*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *0.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.273*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *1.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *2.9*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
​


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

A Laker's W would be nice gift for us, Lakers fans.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It's about time the Lakers win on Christmas! They've lost the last two years...this time, it's our turn! GO LAKERS!

Can't wait for Kobe/Wade...it should be fun!


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

Maybe the Christmas spirit will up their play


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Theonee said:


> A Laker's W would be nice gift for us, Lakers fans.


Yea.  

I don't want us to lose again on Christmas! :curse:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

After the Suns 15 game win streak and all the hype... if we win this we are only half a game back in the Pacific division lead.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

We should win this without Lamar, they aren't a good team at all without Shaq. Walker and Payton have been sucking it up and they are playing inexperienced guys like Wright and the Bruin headband.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

**** call number one for Wade.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

This whole game is going to be spent on the free throw line. Uggggghhhhh...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Kobe playing out of control and like crap.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe, get your ****ing head in the game. Everyone. Sometimes the Lakers can look like the worst team in the league.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

sloppy 1st quarter, we'd better pick it up quick


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

It's a good thing I stayed home than going to visit with family then to watch this crap.. though I am sick.. so it could be worse than it really is.. or is it this bad?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Wow, what a load of garbage. Kobe has gone to the rack 3 or 4 times and been bumped by Mourning on all of them, but not one foul call. Then Mourning and Wade jump into our defenders, get the same amount of contact, and go to the line like there's no tomorrow.

Awful 1st Q. Once again, we're playing at two different speeds and we're half awake. 

And ya, Kobe is once again playing horrible.

(Refs haven't exactly helped, either...)


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

At this rate, DWade is going to shoot 32 FTs at the end of the game by himself.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

bench brings us back from a double digit lead. only 9 though


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Mo should have gone hard on that play


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Of course Sasha playing like Kobe Jr.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Sasha is awful. The worst shooting "pure shooter" I have ever seen.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Take Sasha out of this game right now. Why does he EVER play?


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

haha cant believe Alonzo is killing our entire frontcourt


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Everyone shoot lots of threes!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Give Bynum the ****ing ball already!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Someone please just give Wade an Oscar already. I'm sick of watching him do this EVERY single game.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

It has been frustrating so far


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

that is one ****ing annoying buzzer... holy ****. stfu allready


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers need to rebound more, turnover less and shoot less three's.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

come on kobe, turn it up!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

****ing referee, giving heat a lot of fouls.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

How do you not call the foul on the Turiaf posterization? Yeesh.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Can they knock it off with the annoying camera angles already?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> Can they knock it off with the annoying camera angles already?


Yeah, I thought they have the worst camera angle of the NBA games so far this season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're finally starting to pick it up a little bit, but we need to play MUCH better in the 2nd half to come out of this game with a W.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> Can they knock it off with the annoying camera angles already?


i know, honestly. :curse:


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

offensive foul on smush. gay


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm with you on the camera angles. Some of these calls have been utter ****.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Love Turiaf, he brings such a energy in the game.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

****ing hate today's referees.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Hey come on guys, they are only shooting 21 FTs to our 11 FTs, so thats not too bad! Also, Wade has shot 10 FTs by himself, come on! [/sarcasm]


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

ok so we played a bit better defense in the 2nd, but still nothing to boast about. hoping for an aggressive 3rd quarter


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We cut the lead in half at halftime, but come on...this is terrible.

Can SOMEBODY PLEASE make an outside shot?! This has been the worst outside shooting I've seen from us since the game vs. Detroit.

Sasha is 1-5 on threes...what the HELL is he doing shooting FIVE threes?!

Vlad is 0-3 and they have all been way too short.

Kobe has nothing going, and Smush is, well...Smush.

The only plus has been Turiaf. Why aren't we playing this guy more? He does this pretty much every time he steps out on the floor.

We need to attack the basket way more in the second half, because when we didn't go up like the Powder Puff Girls to the rim, good things happened. I'd also like to see us try to get Cook a few more shots because he's one of our most reliable outside shooters.

But most importantly, WAKE UP KOBE!!!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers have 15 personal fouls.


----------



## robinho (Nov 15, 2006)

It looks bad after the first half.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

They really need to straighten Sasha if they want to put him on the floor, if not don't play him at all.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

a.y.h. said:


> i know, honestly. :curse:


OMG...I'm sitting on my couch whining about this and the rest of my family is looking at me like I'm crazy.

Glad someone agrees, lol.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kobe is 1-9, but lots of his shots have been bail out shots.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Third quarter belongs to the Lakers.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Look at the Lakers players, I am surprised they are down only 7 points;
Bryant-1-9
parker-1-5
vujacic-1-5
evans-1-2
radman-1-5
It looks like 1 is the lucky number for the Lakers.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

im not surprised the lakers are losing i mean they have shot under 40 percent and there only dwn 7...now they only need to step it up 3rd qtr is our qtr


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kobe is shooting a lot of air balls today.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

damn the camera


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Everyone email the producers. Get rid of this ****ing ****ed up camera angle.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

What the ****. Come on!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I am oficially switching off my tv, cant watch this anymore.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

sasha really needs to stop playing. he hurt our momentum when we tried to make a run to get back into the game.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Crappy cam angle, crappy team playing right now, and I feel like crap.. ugh


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

This is ****ing embarassing. Almost time to toss the remote.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

You'd think they'd come out to play on Christmas Day...but apparently not. This is horrible.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

the game is definitely not over yet.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Damn, I dont want to stay up this late to watch this crap, it is over 4 am here


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

wow, i've never seen anyone sell a foul as much as wade.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

friggin nonsense


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Now we're not even hustling. Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ronny Turiaf is the only reason we're still in this game right now.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

There's only one guy who loves playing on Christmas - and that is Turiaf. All of our guys don't seem to have any energy.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

It is not over yet, we need to come out with better effort, better energy AND dont let Sasha in


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Why the hell would I want to listen to Dwyane Wade's wife? Talk about the damn game.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

and... sashas in


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Wow, Ms. Wade is real lucky if Wade isn't cheating on her.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

she's not that bad... she just isn't that, um, classy looking.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Oh yeah and this is easily Kobe's worst game of the year.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I've always liked Sasha.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I've always liked Sasha.


me too haha must jump in before he screws up again:yay:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Stop turning the damn ball over. Kobe, how about making a few shots?


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

so guys, who has hope?


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Unless Kobe goes nuts, I dont know how we can come back


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

kobe can't buy one. And why the hell are sasha and jordan still in the game?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Make A ****ing Shot!!!!


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

and now kobe goes to the basket


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Nice to see you Kobe.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

After 11 years, you'd think Kobe would ditch the pump fake fifteen times and launch up a wild jumper expecting a foul. What an absolute disgrace to play this poorly on national television against an inferior team.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

ok, air fly said kobe got torched against vince. in my opinion, he defeinitely did not, but kobe is getting totally torched by dwade today.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Lazy mother****ers.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

well this is what about the 100th time we came to play a weaker team and lost (ala the bulls , wizards, bucks, and now the heat) this is pathetic...we need odom back..NOW


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Worst Christmas ever. I'm so pissed off right now.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

What the **** was that?


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Worst game of the year by Kobe, umm for all of the Lakers except Ronny. All right, I will go to bed now, once again, happy holidays guys.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

And what the **** is wrong with Kobe?

He hasn't played well since the Washington game. Just a disgraceful performance from him.

Absolutely unacceptable and unbelieveable.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

why do we lose to ****ty teams?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> And what the **** is wrong with Kobe?
> 
> He hasn't played well since the Washington game. Just a disgraceful performance from him.
> 
> Absolutely unacceptable and unbelieveable.


I hear he has the flu....


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I put this game at the feet of Phil Jackson. He coached a very bad game.he sat like a bump on a log all day and didn't make any adjustments or complain to refs or anything. He just sat there. 

As for the players this was a very lazy effort. 

Kobe got outplayed badly by Wade. Wasn't any excuses not fatigue, not the flu just got slow roasted.He just played stupidly and and sluggish. 

The rest of the team played a stupid *** game. Cook took dumb shots, Sasha was horrible, farmar tenative, Smush couldn't contain GP, Kwame got bogus fouls and he played tenative, Ronny played energetic then he got caught up taking bad shots, This was terrible. 

The thing that angers me most is I thought we were a much smarter team than this. 

The Heat looked like a better team. which isn't the case. 

The Heat wanted this one more than we did. 

Kobe is gonna be steamed and ought to go off on his teammates, no more Mr. Nice Guy this sorta effort shouldn't be tolerated.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Kobe anf Lakers Suck..It looked as if they were told to play like dumbazzes. Anyways, ABC Telecast sucks..this is the worst coverage..looks like cameraman is on pot


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Definitely an all around lethargic effort, especially defensively at times. Not that anyone can stop Wade, but the rotations were slow and Kobe didn't fight through the screens at all. Pretty sad. And Kobe picked a great game to have his worst outing of the season. :laugh:


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I want the old Kobe back. Not the Kobe who gets torched most often. I want the Kobe who always outscores his opponents.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Flu or without flu, Kobe always had a tough time covering Wade. What made this game out of reach even more was Kobe's cold streak. Anyway, games like these confirms my belief that the Lakers are not legitimate yet. Top Tiered teams just dont lose habitually to sub 500 teams. As I stated before, LA will go deeper in the playoffs but I just cant see them in the Finals like some fans are proclaiming. One way or another I support them to the end and is anxious to see the the team, whether the individuals making huge progress or just the whole team collectively playing at its potential.


Kobe and Lamar will need a lot of help from these young fellas to advance into the title game and sadly majority are still very young and still has a LOT of things to learn to elevate the teams success into another level.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I know it is bad to wish something bad about someone, but I seriously wish that Sasha gets injured which will put him out for the season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That might've been the worst game I've seen the Lakers play all year. They did not show up whatsoever, and this now makes it the 3rd Christmas in a row that we lose to the Heat. 

Oh well, there's no sense in sitting here and complaining about it. We just need to start getting ready for Orlando on Wednesday and take it from there. We'll worry about the Heat again in January, and I guarantee you won't see the same thing.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Wade is such a baller though, hard to hate on 40 pts 12(?) assts, 4 blk and 4 stls. And Lol @ Miami crowd chanting "Kobe Sucks" on Christmas day. Not to mention the Shaq-Kobe feud was like over a year ago. I hate them so much.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

whatever...we need to make the best of this time without odom til he gets back...we need to win in Orlando then in charlotte and then come home and knock off the sixers


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> and this now makes it the 3rd Christmas in a row that we lose to the Heat


I think its safe to say that it'll be a while before we see another Heat-Lakers game on X'mas day, hehe.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Maybe Lakers should play only the good teams in Western Conference. That way they will win more.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Flu or without flu, Kobe always had a tough time covering Wade. What made this game out of reach even more was Kobe's cold streak. Anyway, games like these confirms my belief that the Lakers are not legitimate yet. Top Tiered teams just dont lose habitually to sub 500 teams. As I stated before, LA will go deeper in the playoffs but I just cant see them in the Finals like some fans are proclaiming. One way or another I support them to the end and is anxious to see the the team, whether the individuals making huge progress or just the whole team collectively playing at its potential.
> 
> 
> Kobe and Lamar will need a lot of help from these young fellas to advance into the title game and sadly majority are still very young and still has a LOT of things to learn to elevate the teams success into another level.


Summed up perfectly. Kobe and the Lakers were squashed. I think we're all squashed to. Let's not get caught up in this one game though. We're still 18-10 with a hell of a long season to go. Remember, things didn't come together until the last fifteen games or so the year before. This is a common trait with Phil-led teams. Whipe the vomit off of your Christmas sweaters and get ready to watch the next one.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Whats up with the Trash talker Payton and his Mommy..That really sucks. ABC got nothing better than this to show?


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

The Game is sold out to Miami. Its a plot to make DWade superstar. people will buy this if they win against Kobe and Lakers. david Stern's Pawns (Refs) are there to pull this off.

Its time for change in NBA management. David Stern should go. Its like handing a gun to mad man.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The most frustrating part, atleast for me, was that, since I live on east coast, and I don't get to watch lakers live that often, so I was waiting for this game impatiently. And they played like ****.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Mad props to Wade for torching the Lakers but the dudes a broken glass. How do you guard him when he's virtually untouchable? Put two hands up in the air and hold your ground, Wade bumps into you and there goes the whistle.
Now I am beginning to understand why Mav fans were bickering so much during the finals...

no hate though, 40 points and 11 assists arent luck all the way

Zo basically set the tone defensively by packing a few shots in the first quarter. I think that generally scared off(?) Kobe from attacking the rim as he would normally do. He seemed really passive out there, not exploding to the rim and pump faking more than usual. I don't buy the fact that Dorrell Wright played amazing D on Kobe. It was just Kobe not being Kobe. If I had to give credit to one Heat player, it has to be Zo.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

For those of you hating on Sasha... GTFO
You bash him for being passive and now you bash him for taking aggressive shots
Sure he missed like crazy but how is he suppose to find his game by taking minimal amount of shots during the course of the game. 
I am sure many of you didn't notice but Sasha made some very good plays in the second half. It easily goes unnoticeable when Mark Jackson embarrasses you on national TV. Sasha is having the same problem as Kwame did last year, it's about having confidence in his game.
Sasha needs to start jacking up more shots even at the expense of a lost like today's game because we're going to need Sasha's outside shooting as the season progresses. 



:lol:


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

Hopefully Kobe will be the one torching the Heat in our next game


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

sasha has never been bashed for being passive. 

sasha is not having problems with confidence in his game, he's jacking shots up like an antoine walker on a crappy team. 

he has no game, look at his career averages on fg %... it's just terrible. he made a few good plays today, and it was probably the best he's played all season, but sadly his performance wasn't even decent.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Worst Christmas ever. I'm so pissed off right now.


A good thing I did not watch the whole game - I'm not in the mood to be pissed right now. 
That said, I'm pretty sure everbody who watched this game (Even Heat Fan) were disappointed because they were expecting a 1-on-1 great duel but to only watch one player running around receiving *** kisses from the refs while the other (with a flu) shooting bricks and airballs.

ABC also did not help it at all because it wasn't that the camera angles were terrible, it's that they have used those same angles last year and this year they used it way to much. The Coverage wasn't to good either........I mean nothing was good - how can Sasha The Lakers, ABC, and the Refs give basketball fans this lane excuse for a christmas tradition?

Now I'm Pissed!




Till Next Game GO LAKERS!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

wow, you guys are acting like the season is over. now there's no excuse for playing that badly, but it's one game on a long east coast swing. If we win one of the next two, we'll be .500 on the road trip w/o Lamar. I, for one, didn't expect us to do much better than that.

Gotta give it up do D-wade. now, it is a little frustrating to watch him turn the corner out of control and run into our centers with his head down and draw a foul, but give him credit for attacking. Kobe gets a lot of those calls, but he seemed content on jacking up jumpers today, and hardly making any, I may add.

we really miss lamar. Luke and Drew seemed to have come back to earth. and what does ronny have to do to get some minutes?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

dannyM said:


> For those of you hating on Sasha... GTFO
> You bash him for being passive and now you bash him for taking aggressive shots
> Sure he missed like crazy but how is he suppose to find his game by taking minimal amount of shots during the course of the game.
> I am sure many of you didn't notice but Sasha made some very good plays in the second half. It easily goes unnoticeable when Mark Jackson embarrasses you on national TV. Sasha is having the same problem as Kwame did last year, it's about having confidence in his game.
> ...


When did anyone ever bash Sasha for being passive? Seriously? After Kobe he jacks up more bad shots than anyone on this team.

Also it would of been nice to see more of Bynum out there. Nobody could get anything going offensively and with Lamar out we need his low post scoring when Kobe is sucking.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i expected us to go 4-2, so im not that displeased yet. we have to win the next 2 games though.

kobe hasn't been playing that great on the whole road trip. i would say even before the road trip he wasn't his normal self. hopefully he'll be angry the next game.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

dissapointed in a way because i thought without shaq we would rout them but then again dwayne wade is awesome he is the best player after kobe in this league i hope we bounce back in orlando wednesday


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Silk D said:


> wow, you guys are acting like the season is over. now there's no excuse for playing that badly, but it's one game on a long east coast swing. If we win one of the next two, we'll be .500 on the road trip w/o Lamar. I, for one, didn't expect us to do much better than that.
> 
> Gotta give it up do D-wade. now, it is a little frustrating to watch him turn the corner out of control and run into our centers with his head down and draw a foul, but give him credit for attacking. Kobe gets a lot of those calls, but he seemed content on jacking up jumpers today, and hardly making any, I may add.
> 
> we really miss lamar. Luke and Drew seemed to have come back to earth. and what does ronny have to do to get some minutes?


Yeah if theres one thing i've learned being a Heat fan, that is that the reg season has no meaning at all just stay healthy going into the playoffs and get in the playoffs..i'd figure u lakers fans would know that for all that kobe/shaq dynasty..


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

yup, let's win against Orlando and Charlotte and we can deem this road trip as successful (considering it's without lamar)


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Yeah if theres one thing i've learned being a Heat fan, that is that the reg season has no meaning at all just stay healthy going into the playoffs and get in the playoffs..i'd figure u lakers fans would know that for all that kobe/shaq dynasty..


These are not the Fisher-Fox-Horry-Shaq-Grant-Kobe-Harper Lakers.

We only have six guys on our team that have ever won a playoff series.

One is a cripple in McKie.

Another didn't technically win a series since he was suspended for the playoffs as his team won it (Kwame).

Two more won as 12th men rookies (Luke and Cook).

Another won as a end of rotation player (Evans).

And the sixth is Kobe.

We need to be winning and know how to win.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Silk D said:


> wow, you guys are acting like the season is over. now there's no excuse for playing that badly, but it's one game on a long east coast swing. If we win one of the next two, we'll be .500 on the road trip w/o Lamar. I, for one, didn't expect us to do much better than that.
> 
> Gotta give it up do D-wade. now, it is a little frustrating to watch him turn the corner out of control and run into our centers with his head down and draw a foul, but give him credit for attacking. Kobe gets a lot of those calls, but he seemed content on jacking up jumpers today, and hardly making any, I may add.
> 
> we really miss lamar. Luke and Drew seemed to have come back to earth. and what does ronny have to do to get some minutes?


wed better win 2 of the next 2 playing orlando and charlotte


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

When is Odom coming back?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

dannyM said:


> For those of you hating on Sasha... GTFO
> You bash him for being passive and now you bash him for taking aggressive shots
> Sure he missed like crazy but how is he suppose to find his game by taking minimal amount of shots during the course of the game.
> I am sure many of you didn't notice but Sasha made some very good plays in the second half. It easily goes unnoticeable when Mark Jackson embarrasses you on national TV. Sasha is having the same problem as Kwame did last year, it's about having confidence in his game.
> ...


I've bashed him for being a so called "pure shooter" who can't make shots. Would Steve Kerr have been useful if he couldn't shoot? It's not like he is an on again, off again streak shooter. Sasha just doesn't make them. Every once in a blue moon, he will string together some outside shots. So does Antoine Walker. Like the other mentioned, nobody bashed him for passiveness. So far, Sasha has been a bad outside shooter who takes bad shots. Not exactly the recipe for success. Now do I want him to succeed? You're damn right because he is a Laker. But that does not make him immune to criticism.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

SoCalfan21 said:


> wed better win 2 of the next 2 playing orlando and charlotte


Orlando is no gimmie.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

a.y.h. said:


> yup, let's win against Orlando and Charlotte and we can deem this road trip as successful (considering it's without lamar)


orlando I won't worry much, but I am scared of Bobcats. We all know when Lakers meet bad teams, the probability of the Lakers winning is slim.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

I was being a bit sarcastic with the Sasha comment. I thought this little guy would help -> :lol: 

Never would I approve Sasha jacking up shots like Kobe unless he proves otherwise :lol:


----------



## px (Apr 21, 2005)

sasha just needs to feel that pjax is confident in him taking the open shots...sure its gonna take some time but phil knows what to do with sasha...he's still very young and not at the point where steve kerr was back with the bulls...but he'll get their...don't be bothered by this issue...kudos to him and ronny for playing well today...it was just an off night for the purple and gold...


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

Theonee said:


> orlando I won't worry much, *but I am scared of Bobcats.* We all know when Lakers meet bad teams, the probability of the Lakers winning is slim.


definitely agree with you there. i remember the last time we played against Charlotte. horrifying


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

orlando got off to a hot start, but they are on a steep skid.. 3-7 in their last 10.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Its the next day and i'm still mad about the heat game. gonna be awhile before i get over this one we were clowned and embarrassed. paricularly our superstar, a bad taste is left. 

just a bad game


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Wait till we get them in our house....its on...


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

You gotta love Zo and Wade getting posterd though :lol:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

D-Wade held up his end of the bargain, but Kobe got put on lock in the Heat/Lakers game, the only NBA action on Christmas Day.

Wade dropped 40 points in Miami’s win over the Lakers, the Heat’s first win over a .500 or better team this season. D-Wade was pretty much unstoppable going to the hole, blowing past L.A.’s guards, wings, big men – whoever was in front of him – and getting layups and dunks. He also handed out 11 dimes, four steals and four blocks (including a sick one on Smush Parker that got thrown into the fourth or fifth row). Dorrell Wright said it best to reporters afterwards: “Flash, man. That boy got something.” … 

Dorrell was one of the Heat defenders helping keep Kobe under wraps. Mamba shot 4-for-17 from the field and finished with 16 points (while debuting his new Nike sneakers). And we heard that Pat Riley, in order to keep Wright from getting nervous, told everyone D-Wade would be guarding Kobe until dropping the news on Dorrell a couple hours before tip-off that he was actually assigned to Kobe … 

Kobe did have the flu, so that was no doubt a factor; he threw up some straight-up ugly misses – going off the side of the backboard one time … 

Andrew Bynum: five fouls in seven minutes … 

Kwame Brown did have a pretty nasty dunk on Alonzo Mourning … 

According to the Chicago Tribune, Sixers “insiders” say Chris Webber could be traded or even bought out. Reportedly C-Webb has been “lawyering” Philly’s young players, which has been “a bigger distraction than Iverson.” Seeing as C-Webb’s monster contract is all but untradeable, if these insider rumors are true, Philly might just have to buy him out if it’s that bad. Imagine if that did happen; the Sixers would have absolutely no low-post scoring whatsoever …

Interesting stat from the Akron Beacon Journal: of NBA starting point guards, Stephon Marbury has the lowest plus-minus, while Eric Snow has the second-lowest …

out like the holiday ...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

look if we keep our record around 10 games over by the time lamar comes back...it will be goodnight for all...


----------

